# PUPPY UPDATE



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is an update on the babies at nine weeks of age. This is the second to the last post with these guys with me, as they leave for their new homes next week. 

I thank you guys for letting me share these babies with you since their birth. It is always fun when you have someone to share them with:biggrin1:

On Order:

1) China
2) Cash
3) Checkers
4) Cher
5) Cricket


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

awwwwww, i want another one! they're so cute and cuddly, i wanna hug 'em all! so sad to see them go.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, they have gotten so big and their personalities are showing in these photos! Did you make up your mind who is staying yet? My vote is for Cash 

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

As of right now Cash and Cher are staying, but that could change

Cher is the one that I picked, but I have someone trying to talk me out of her...though I haven't decided yet. and Cash, I just love him and my husband calls him his little buddy:biggrin1: It's so funny to watch a man who said "all must go" just melt when he sees his little buddyeace: 

Here was another picture we took of him, he is so photogenic:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good choices!I would keep Cash and Cher too!Although Checkers would be hard to part with!They are all just adorable--and I hope the new owners will join us on the forum so we can watch them grow up!Thanks for sharing your puppies with us!:hug:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Funny, I was JUST going to say that....just add a short line to the bottom of the contract that weekly posts on the havaneseforum are a vital part of this adoption <g>!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

BTW...I love the expression on Cash's face...and checkers just looks sooo cuddly. How can you part with any of them? My house would be filled with dogs if I went into breeding!!

Alexa


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous litter of pups! I love them all.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Alexa said:


> Funny, I was JUST going to say that....just add a short line to the bottom of the contract that weekly posts on the havaneseforum are a vital part of this adoption <g>!!


Great minds think alike, I was going to suggest that too. lol lol

Thank you Heather for sharing these sweeties with us. It has been a pleasure watching them grow.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd keep them both. But then again I probably would have kept them all. Cash's expression is priceless. What cutie pies they are.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are gorgeous, If you decide you can't keep Cash, you know I have three boys already, he would fit in with no problem here, plenty of guys to hang out with. lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Gosh, can they get ANY cuter? 

You are going to keep TWO!? Oh...my! See......THIS is what I worry about happening if I ever bred Havanese! LOL. How on earth can you part with them? ound: I'd be the crazy dog lady in a shoe with 8594849 Havanese!!! haha.

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

After looking at the pictures of the puppies, my first choice was Cash, second was Cher, with Checkers running close behind! If talking you out of a puppy works, then I'll be PMing you today!!! We have to give our Zoey back to my daughter in three weeks after having her since July. My husband and I are heartbroken and we think Izzy is going to really miss her little "girlfriend". So, I'm talking!!! You listening???? LOL!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great photos!

They are all amazingly adorable, I wish one was coming to my house!!!!!!

~Kristin


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Heather, they are beyond cute. You've raised some gorgeous pups, and there's so much personality in every one. I esp. love China, Checkers, and Cricket. Guess they've found homes, sigh! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, you are so funnyound: ! I can visualize that, lol. 
Yes, how can you part with those adorable little fluffballs? That would be impossible for me.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. They are beautiful pups and it was fun watching them these past few weeks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

AWWW Heather it will be sad to see them go. You can't go wrong with a Cash-- 
the dog in black - but of course I am biased. I love cher too. do youthink she will keep some color? It would be great if you could tell their forever families about the forum. that way we can keep tabs on them.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, China and Cricket are precious. They all are. I sure hope the new owners join the forum so we can watch them grow!!

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, they have grown up so much! They are beautiful such gorgeous puppies! Checkers has got to be my favorite though. I love his markings.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

They've gotten even cuter - if that's possible! My favorites so far are China, Cher & Cricket. What faces! 

I can't stand it. Too many cute puppy faces. This is giving me a very bad case of MHS. :nono: 

Thank goodness I have the pack here to keep me grounded.

Wanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I've always loved Cher and now I LOVE Cash too!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:whoo: Your husband has great taste! Cash is my favorite and hey if you ever need a puppy sitter... I am not too far away and I have already driven thru NV too 

Amanda (who after being near Tori is CRAZY MHS now!)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ahh! They are too cute. I love their coloring. Gryff seems to be getting a little more reddish in his ears.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

They are all adorable!
You could send Cricket to Califronia~ I'll even promise to keep her name........


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I just saw this thread! 
These babies are A-DOR-ABLE!
Dawna


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH they sure have grown fast how sweet


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ooh they are beautiful! I'll take two please! That Checkers is a puff ball and I can't resist that little Cricket face. She has the homeless waif look~ just makes me wanna cook for her!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you!! You all have very kind words. These guys were so much fun, but unfortunately I had to say goodbye :wave: to China and Checkers today.:Cry: :hurt: It is amazing how quiet it is with the two of them gone. It's almost too quiet. :ear: They will be greatly missed, but at least I get to watch them from afar with their show careers.:clap2:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhh Heather! I'm happy you have the other two for now and you have two coming in three weeks! I can only imagine how much you miss the two ~ it must be hard. :Cry:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Libby, Yes now I am just waiting for our new babies to come. we have about 3 more weeks, and it feels like time is dragging.
Once they get here I will get pictures up of them


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Dawna, you are going into the petbed business. Yay! Good for you! I hope they sell like hotcakes, they should!


----------

